# 97 jetta vr6



## obxbum15 (Sep 27, 2015)

Just a few quick questions. 1. Will a 2000 golf vr6 header bolt to 1997 jetta vr6?? And 2. What are some good sites/companies to order parts to build and boost a 97 vr6??


----------

